# [V] iPad, NAS, Peripheriegeräte



## Milch-Mann (7. März 2012)

*[V] iPad, NAS, Peripheriegeräte*

Hey Leute,

ich ziehe bald um und möchte daher einige Sachen loswerden.

*iPad 1, 16GB, Wifi (ohne 3G)*
Das iPad befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand, völlig funktionsfähig. auf der Rückseite sind an der Ecke zwei kleinere Kratzer, jedoch kaum zu erkennen. Wird in OVP verschickt, Ladekabel & Handbuch liegen bei.
*Preis: 250€*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Synology DS 110j*
Nächster Artikel ist ein NAS von Synology. Bietet Platz für eine Festplatte (nicht im Lieferumfang). Bietet internen Kühler, 3x USB (1x Front, 2xBack), LAN. CD wird mitgeliefert (Programme und aktuelle Firmware gibt es auch im Internet). 
*Preis: 80 €*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Logitech G13 Gameboard*
Einwandfreier Zustand, kaum benutzt, Treiber-CD und Handbuch werden mitgeliefert.
Das G13 bietet 25 programmierbare Tasten, versch. Farbeinstellungen für beleuchtete Tasten, LCD-Display, Mini-Joystick
*Preis: 50 €*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls noch weitere Fragen offen sind, könnt ihr mich gerne per O-Mail kontaktieren.


----------

